# New BJJ club in Gateshead, Tyne & Wear!



## LANCE (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi,

I am trying to establish a new BJJ club in Gateshead, and am looking to see what interest I can gather here. If you would like to see my website you can find it on my profile page. It is unfinished as of now, but there is some useful content (about me, the club, etc.). I have a tentative agreement with Go Maru Defense UK for facilities, and just need to get the ball rolling. The nearest club is a bit too far for me to want to travel to regularly, so I have decided to open a new school. BJJ is a hobby and lifestyle for me, and I want to share what I know and build a good club. Drop a post and let me know if you're interested!

Lance


----------



## Babycakes (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi what's your back ground in Brazilian jiu jitsu or Martial arts in general? Also what club or clubs have you learned from and what grade are you now? Also best of luck been from the north east you will have some competition.


----------



## cisco (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi Lance,

Feel free to add your club to my directory: www.mmafinder.co.uk - UK number 1 MMA & Martial Arts clubs directory

/Cisco


----------

